
Today a greater percentage of Dutch people speak English than Canadians - rmason
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_English-speaking_population
======
tdb7893
My parents live in Amsterdam and it's great. When I visit I pretty much just
assume that people know at least some English.

------
JakDrako
Not really surprising considering that the Canadian province of Quebec (8M
population out of 35M) is mostly French speaking.

~~~
ordinary
On the other hand, the Netherlands is almost entirely Dutch speaking.

------
tbihl
I don't know the word for what you've done, but Canadians isn't a language. I
believe you meant to say was "Today a greater percentage of Dutch people than
Canadians speak English." Or something more different and clearer yet.

~~~
jazoom
I had no trouble understanding the title but I've reread your last sentence a
few times and I still don't quite get it.

